# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Krafttraining

## Old_Freak

Hallo,

der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch einen Thread zum Krafttraining speziell für Downhill.

Wie trainiert ihr für Downhill? Welche Übungen? Wie trainieren die Pros?
Welche Muskelpartien sind besonders wichtig und gefordert?

Alles hier rein!

Gruß
Freak

----------


## dolcho

du kannst dir denken, dass jeder eine andere Konstitution hat und daher etwas unetrschiedliches Training braucht. Sonst bräuchte man auch keine Trainingspläne.

Generell ist aber Klettern und Motocross sehr zu  empfehlen.
Krafttraining im Studio ist für mich persönlich weniger sinnvoll gewesen bzw. hat mir bis auf das
Rückentraining gar nix gebracht für DH.
Was bringen einem dicke Oberarme, wenn man dafür mehr Armpump hat wie zuvor  :Smile:

----------


## Aca

gibts da eingetlich irgendwelche übungen für den Rücken ohne das ich gleich ins Fitnessstudio muss?

----------


## Freaky

> gibts da eingetlich irgendwelche übungen für den Rücken ohne das ich gleich ins Fitnessstudio muss?


nimm eine hantelstange und leg sie dir in den rücken, wärend du sie mit beiden händen festhältst (is ja logo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ). dann stell dich gerade hin und geh mit dem oberkörper nach vorne, so dass du waagrecht mit dem boden bist ABER ( versuch ) die beine gerade zu halten. dann langsam wieder hoch und runter und hoch .....ist für den rückenstrecker, der lange rückenmuskel und der wichtigste glaub ich
lg

----------


## Geländetauglich

Die Übung heißt Oberkörper aufrichten:

Am besten über eine Stuhllehne oder etwsa ähnliches , das dir bis zum Becken reicht beugen und dann bewusst und langsam Wirbel für Wirbel aufrollen. Davon 3 Sätze (zb. 6-12-24) und wenn dir das Körpergewicht nicht reicht , kannst du auch  einfach ein Gewicht in die Hand nehmen.....
Ist auf jeden Fall eine einfache und brauchbare Rückenübung!

----------


## joseppe

> Welche Muskelpartien sind besonders wichtig und gefordert?


zu den geforderten muskelgruppen würde ich mal den vorderen deltamuskel und die brustmuskulatur zählen (abfangen der schläge vom lenker)

den oberen anteil des trapezius (hält den kopf ruhig und kann vor halswirbelsäulenverletzungen schützen)
den mittleren anteil, ein wenig den latissimus und den unteren rückenstrecker (wichtig für das anziehen des vorderrades bei sprüngen etc)

trainingsmethodentechnisch würde ich eher auf kraftausdauer wert legen. also viele wiederholungen bei geringerem gewicht.
wirkliche muskelpakete helfen beim downhill nur für eins: als naturprotektor.

----------


## Freaky

> Welche Muskelpartien sind besonders wichtig und gefordert?


und die unterarme auch noch!




> den oberen anteil des trapezius


den trainiert man doch eh in einem oder ?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

es macht bei keiner sportart sinn, spezielle muskelpartien zu trainieren, weil mein dann einfach ein ungleichgewicht der muskulatur sorgt. trainiert man z.B. nur die Brust und den Deltamuskel, kann man mit der zeit in eine ordentlich fehlstellung geraten. also, wer krafttraining machen will sollte zumindest den kompletten oberkörper pro wochen einmal durchtrainieren...

----------


## joseppe

ah stimmt. da muss ich wyatt_erb voll zustimmen. das kam in meinem post falsch rüber!
diese muskulaturen werden meiner ansicht nach im dh besonders gefordert. trainieren sollte man den kompletten körper. sonst rennt man nach nem  jahr herum wie ein orang utan.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

das problem ist, dass der begriff krafttraining irgendwie durcheinander gebracht wird. das was die meisten unter Krafttraining verstehen, wäre eher als BodyBuilding zu bezeichnen. das hat aber komplett andere ziele, als das krafttraining im engeren sinn (eben die steigerung der kraft und nicht der Muskelmasse, was teileweise nicht unbedingt voneinander abhängig ist).

weiters geht nicht jeder Spargeltarzen, der "Krafttraining" betreibt innerhalb von kürzester zeit auf und sieht aus wie Schwarzenegger. das is dann immer derselbe grund, warum manche das Krafttraining sein lassen, weil keine DHler wie Schwarzenegger aussehen will (was ja auch nie passieren würde).


ich bin mir sicher, dass fast jeder Wc-Dhler was is in Richtung Krafttraining macht, nur kommt es hald selten ans Licht. ich habs schön öfters gelesen, dass Peaty und sogar Hill in der Wintersaison z.B. Bankdrücken machen, weils einfach sinnvoll für Dh ist..

----------


## mankra

> nimm eine hantelstange und leg sie dir in den rücken, wärend du sie mit beiden händen festhältst (is ja logo  ). dann stell dich gerade hin und geh mit dem oberkörper nach vorne, so dass du waagrecht mit dem boden bist ABER ( versuch ) die beine gerade zu halten. dann langsam wieder hoch und runter und hoch .....ist für den rückenstrecker, der lange rückenmuskel und der wichtigste glaub ich
> lg


Perfekt um die Bandscheiben zu beleidigen......

Es gibt keine Speziellen Muskeln, sondern der ganze Halteapparat ist gefordert.
D.h. komplett trainieren, senkt nebenbei auch das Verletzungsrisiko.
Wie Wyatt schon angesprochen hat, man muß keine Sorge haben, nach kurzer Zeit zu einem 2. Hulk wird. Ganz im Gegenteil, den meisten sieht man selbst nach einem Jahr kaum an, daß sie ins Studio gehen.
Krafttraining stärkt nicht nur die Muskulatur, sondern auch Gelenke, Sehnen und Bänder.

----------


## geko33

> D.h. komplett trainieren, senkt nebenbei auch das Verletzungsrisiko.


das mit dem verletzungsrisiko ist glaub ich das sinnvollste am Krafttraining bzw. BB! 

...aber ich bin sowieso unverwundbar!!! :Wall Bash:  

bin trotzdem der meinung, dass kraft und masse hand in hand gehen.

----------


## mankra

Nicht ganz:
Einerseits hängt es nichtänderbaren Faktoren ab: Hebel der Muskeln an den Gelengen, welche Muskelfasern (können tw. durch Training geändert werden, aber nicht alle).
Weiters kann durch Training die Menge der aktivierten Muskelfasern erhöht werden (Untrainierte können nur ca. 50% der Muskelfasern gleichzeitig aktivieren, Trainierte bis zu 80%).
Bei Kraftausdauer gibts dann noch weitere Faktoren.

Aber klar, mehr Muskelmasse, bringt auch mehr Kraft.

----------


## radical_rob

genau, man unterscheidet beim training der maximalkraft meist zwischen "muskelaufbautraining" und training der "intramuskulären koordination" (IK).

muskelaufbautraining beruht, wie schon der name sagt, auf einem zuwachs der muskelmasse, was tatsächlich auch mit einem großen kraftzuwachs einhergeht - muskelmasse aufbauen ist also sehr effektiv im hinblick auf eine kraftzuname.

das IK training fördert, wie mankra schon erläutert hat, die aktivierung mehrerer muskelfasern im muskel, von denen man im untrainierten zustand nur wenige willentlich aktivieren kann.
die IK kann man durch das verwenden sehr hoher gewichte (90 - 100% eurer maximalkraft) und dementsprechend wenigen wiederholungen steigern.
allerdings ist der kraftzuwachs im vergleich zum muskelaufbautraining eher gering.

um sich auf die downhill-saison vorzubereiten, halte ich allerdings ein überwiegendes kraft - ausdauertraining für am sinnvollsten.

und von den pros hört man nicht so viel über krafttraining, da die die meiste zeit am dh-fahren sind, und nur wenig zeit für kraft trainings einheiten haben  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

so isses, Radical Rob hat gesprochen

----------


## Beatles-Jumper

> gibts da eingetlich irgendwelche übungen für den Rücken ohne das ich gleich ins Fitnessstudio muss?


Wenn du einen Gymnastikball has oder dir zulegen möchtest (auch super für das sitzen am Schreibtisch), bietet dieser auch viele Möglichkeiten zum Training zuhause - dabei wird die Tiefenmuskulatur mittrainiert, weil man immer die Balance halten muss:

www.mountainbike-magazin.de/k...21.2.htm?skip=

----------


## MR.A

kenn mich zwar nicht aus mit Trainingsplänen usw.
aber ich persönlich mach gerne Übungen mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht,
also Liegestützen, Klimmzüge, sit-ups usw. finde das bringt recht viel und
man kanns ohne Studio und geräte trainieren.

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

interessante seite : www.mtbstrengthcoach.com/

der typ verfolgt einen recht interessanten ansatz, konzentriert sich speziell auf DH/4cross. viele übungen mit eigenem körpergewicht, komplexe übungen statt monotonem gewichttraining, rumpfstabilität etc.

sind ausserdem viele gratisvideos und denkanstösse auf der hp für die man nicht gleich blechen muss. mtbstrengthcoach.com/free_stuff.html

hab irgendwann mal den gratis newsletter bestellt und muss sagen er bringt einen zumindest regelmäßig auf gute ideen fürs training.

----------


## st´ip

Krafttraining ist meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiger Bestandteil eines Trainingsprogramms für Downhiller. Nur sollte man alle Arten von Krafttraining unterbringen (Kraftausdauer, Hypertrophie, Intramuskuläre Koordination IMK, Schnellkraft) weil man beim Downhillen eben alle Aspekte benötigt.
Wichtig vor allem Kraftausdauer, denn bei einem Rennen von 3-5 Minuten ist man gerade im anaerob-laktaziden Bereich.
Diese Trainingsarten immer mit Koordinationseinheiten verbinden um die Gelenksstailisierenden Anteile der Muskeln zu fördern. (Weiche Unterlagen, Kreisel, MFT, Sprünge,....)

Wie oben schon erwähnt natürlich den ganzen Körper, und bevorzugt mit Hanteln, da hier der koordinative Aspekt mehr beachtet wird als mit Geräten.

Und als Grundlage sowieso Grundlagenausdauer trainieren (schnellere Regenerationsfähigkeit, Basis für Technik,.....)

----------


## Meniskus

wie trainiert man denn effektiv die schnellkraft im oberkörper bereich? Boxen?

----------


## st´ip

alle Arten von Werfen und Kampfsport,......

----------


## Red

> alle Arten von Werfen


Ich werf' gerne Fahrräder, zählt das?

----------


## st´ip

gutes beispiel! ;-)

----------


## Old_Freak

Mein Training sieht jetzt so aus:

5x12 Liegestütz
5x20 Crunches
5x30sec volle Power Gyrotwister
3x3min Boxsack

das Ganze dann 3 Tage in Folge und dann ein Tag locker bisschen Sport machen. Dazu noch viel viel Fahrrad fahren und Sprints mit Downhiller.

Obs was bringt wird sich zeigen. Hoffentlich schon in Bad Wildbad nächstes Wochenende  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> interessante seite : www.mtbstrengthcoach.com/
> 
> der typ verfolgt einen recht interessanten ansatz, konzentriert sich speziell auf DH/4cross. viele übungen mit eigenem körpergewicht, komplexe übungen statt monotonem gewichttraining, rumpfstabilität etc.
> 
> sind ausserdem viele gratisvideos und denkanstösse auf der hp für die man nicht gleich blechen muss. mtbstrengthcoach.com/free_stuff.html
> 
> hab irgendwann mal den gratis newsletter bestellt und muss sagen er bringt einen zumindest regelmäßig auf gute ideen fürs training.


hast du dir den trainingsplan gekauft? bin ueber die site auch schon vor 1-2 jahren gestolpert aber nie gescheite erfahrungsberichte gefunden...

----------


## salzburger

> hast du dir den trainingsplan gekauft? bin ueber die site auch schon vor 1-2 jahren gestolpert aber nie gescheite erfahrungsberichte gefunden...


Der Kinderradlfahrer macht diese Übungen immer heimlich alleine neben der BMX Bahn in Vösendorf. Ich hab ihn dabei leider noch nie erwischt.

Aber wir wollten schon versuchen im Fitnessstudio die Mädls mit dem "Spider Crawl" zu beeindrucken :-)
Meiner Meinung nach die coolste Übung!

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

> hast du dir den trainingsplan gekauft? bin ueber die site auch schon vor 1-2 jahren gestolpert aber nie gescheite erfahrungsberichte gefunden...


na, den trainingsplan hab ich mir nie kauft aber immer wieder paar übungen ins training eingebaut. 

den spidercrawl mach ich eigentlich jeden tag in der früh unbeabsichtigt aufm weg vom bett ins badezimmer...

----------


## 4x_racer

> ...den spidercrawl mach ich eigentlich jeden tag in der früh unbeabsichtigt aufm weg vom bett ins badezimmer...



Na dann pass auf dast ned gegen die Wand spiderst  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolcho

5x12 Liegestütz5x20 Crunches5x30sec volle Power Gyrotwister3x3min Boxsackfrag mich was das bringen soll ? ich mein für rentner, o.k.  :Smile: sorry..aber wie soll sich da die muskulatur weiterentwickeln.

----------


## joseppe

> frag mich was das bringen soll ? ich mein für rentner, o.k. 
> sorry..aber wie soll sich da die muskulatur weiterentwickeln.


immer eine frage wie die sportliche vorgeschichte der person aussieht.
du kannst dich auch gut beim training weiter zu entwickeln, ohne dass du danach die matte vollkotzt, weil es so hart war.

bei welchen übungen findest du denn den plan zu lasch?

----------


## mankra

Sehe ich genauso.
1. wo ist die Steigerung? 
2. Wenn beim 5. Satz 12 Liegestützen möglich sind, heißt dies, das bei den ersten 4 Sätzen nicht ans Muskelversagen gegangen wurde.
12 Liegestützen, selbst mit hochgelagerten Beinen und richtiger Geschwindigkeit, sollten nach ein paar Wochen ohne größere Anstrengung möglich sein.
3. Wenn doch bis zum Muskelversagen gegangen wird, dann fehlen die Regenerationszeiten (3 Tage hintereinander)
4. Was ist mit Rücken, Schulter, Armen. (Beine werden wohl im Biken genügend Trainiert).

Generell halte ich wenig vom Training mit Körpergewicht, da man zu unflexibel die Belastung steigern kann (die WH unendlich zu erhöhen ist keine Lösung).

----------


## dolcho

12x5 liegestützen und paar minuten gyro ich weiß ned ?

siehe mankra...
solltest auf jeden fall ein vielseitigeres training machen. vorallem
rücken wird unterschätzt.

würd auch eher von zuviel geräten abraten und lieber: 
schwimmen vorallem brust, klettern, trampolinspringen, joggen mit gewichten...



im winter holzhacken, beidseitig  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Joggen mit Gewichten........ eher nicht.

Wenn schon Krafttraining, bin ich schon fürs Studio. Nirgends kann man ansosnten so gezielt und Methodisch die Muskeln trainieren. Von Geräten halte ich da auch weniger, sondern mit freien Gewichten, sogar möglichst viel mit Kurzhanteln.

Ergänzendes, koordinatives Training muß nicht unbedingt sein, eher dafür spaßige Alternativsportarten. Egal ob Schifahren, Biken, etc.

----------


## Darky

da klingt ich mich mal direkt ein zum Thema Training im Studio(vorallem Kraft im Oberkörper) 

Vielleicht sollte ich dazu auch eher nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, aber mal so zum Ansatz.

Welche Übungen würdet ihr da besonders Empfehlen fürs "spezifische" Training, oder ganz normal nen "ganz-Oberkörper" Training machen und einfach auf weniger gewicht -> mehr wiederholungen gehen? 
Nen Kumpel von mir meint 4x40 Wdh. macht er im Studio und scheint damit ganz gut zu "fahren". Aber was meint ihr?

----------


## joseppe

@mankra: 
die ausführung bei den liegestütz ist extrem wichtig. wenn du sie richtig machst, dann können auch 12wdh für einen gut trainierten sehr intensiv sein.
die zahl sagt also gar nichts.

ingesamt hört es sich so an als ob der plan eher von einem neuling gebastelt wurde.
dann kannst die komplette muskelausbelastung in jedem satz auch weg lassen.
es gibt sehr eindrucksvolle statistiken, dass auch wenn ein satz vor der kompletten erschöpfung abgebrochen wird, hervorragende ergebnisse erzielt werden. (stich- und suchwort: sanftes krafttraining)

das viele wichtige muskeln fehlen ist klar. aber die frage ist was man vom training erwartet. er wird nicht nach nem halben jahr die totale muskuläre dysbalance haben. 
er wird auch kein hulk sein.
aber wenn er sich dadurch besser fühlt und hier und da ein wenig mehr kraft hat, ist das doch vollkommen okay.

ich stimme mit dir überein, dass ein umfassendes training fast nur in einem studio mit professioneller hilfe möglich ist. ich selbst bevorzuge ebenfalls kurzhantelübungen.

----------


## Old_Freak

Also,

1. ist das noch kein fester Trainingsplan, sondern mehr so als Anhaltspunkt was ich so mache. Ich habe ihn in erster Linie überhaupt hier gepostet, dass ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge bringt, weil ich tatsächlich totaler Neuling bin und (noch) keine Ahnung habe.  :Smile: 
Ich bin aber dennoch der Meinung das der "Plan" von oben durchaus was bringt. So fühlt es sich zumindest an wenn ich damit fertig bin. (siehe 2.)

2. können 12 Liegestütz in der Tat sehr intensiv sein, hängt immer davon ab wie man sie ausführt. Klar schaff ich auch deutlich mehr als 12 kurze und schnelle.
Wenn aber z.B. 12 explosionsartig und mit klatschen (nur als Beispiel!) macht sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.
Genauso ist es mit "30 sec. twistern". Hier lässt sich die Intensität ja schließlich relativ frei regulieren. 30 Sekunden am Limit gehen ganz schön in die Arme und Finger.

3. sehe ich das Krafttraining nur als Ergänzung, u. a. auch für Schnellkraft etc.(siehe explosionsartige Liegestütz oder Boxen). Ich will auf keinen Fall zum Hulk werden  :Wink:  Der Hauptaspekt liegt beim Downhill fahren. Und jeder der das richtig macht weiß, dass man nach einigen Hometrail Abfahrten mit vorherigem Uphill (fahrenderweiße mit dem Downhiller) ganz schön fertig ist.
Zu den fehlenden Muskelpartien: Bei den Liegestütz gibt es ja ziemlich viele Variationen, die auch Rücken etc. trainieren. (z.B. www.kampfkunst-training.de/Fi...terFitness.htm) Außerdem habe ich die Klimmzüge vergessen  :Wink:  .

4. das ist ja nur das "Krafttraining". Natürlich mache ich auch noch andere Sachen (Joggen, Schwimmen, etc.)

5. Fitnesstudio war ich schonmal und würde ich auch gerne gehen, kann ich mir auf dauer aber nicht leisten. Als Schüler steckt fast meine ganze Kohle im Fahrrad  :Big Grin: 

Gruß,
danke für die viele Kritik, vorallem die konstruktive  :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

Ich mache folgende übungen 2x die Woche

5x20 Gewichte heben in stehen(also für du Arme) mit Kurzhantel(pro Hantel 11,3 Kg)
5x20 Bankdrücken mit Kurzhantel, pro Hantel 11,3 Kg
6x20 Kniebeugen, mit Kurzhantel in der Hand, pro Hantel 11,3 Kg
4x20 Wadenheben mit Kurzhantel in der Hand, pro Hantel 11,3 Kg
4x20 Übung für den Rücken(ka. wie dei übung heißt) mit Hanteln in den Händen, pro Hantel 11,3 Kg
4x20 Nackenheben mit Hantel in der Hand, pro Hantel 11,3 Kg
6x20 Situps, allerdings halte ich eine 11,3 Kg. schwere Hantel in den Händen dabei 


Tjo des is mei Krafttraingsplan und den mach ich 2x in der Woche, im Winter dann wahrscheinlich 3x die Woche

----------


## 4x_racer

> 5. Fitnesstudio war ich schonmal und würde ich auch gerne gehen, kann ich mir auf dauer aber nicht leisten. Als Schüler steckt fast meine ganze Kohle im Fahrrad

    
Na dann besorg dir Hanteln und trainier zu Hause wie ich ! 
Die gibs zb. beim Hofer ein oder zwei mal im jahr und dort sans am billigsten !

----------


## Biker753

> Ich mache folgende übungen 2x die Woche
> 
> 
> 4x20 Übung für den Rücken(ka. wie dei übung heißt) mit Hanteln in den Händen, pro Hantel 11,3 Kg
> 
> 
> 
> Tjo des is mei Krafttraingsplan und den mach ich 2x in der Woche, im Winter dann wahrscheinlich 3x die Woche



also wenn du die übung machst die ich mir grad vorstelle mit 22,6 kilo in den händen zu 20 wh dann respekt.....:/

----------


## 4x_racer

> also wenn du die übung machst die ich mir grad vorstelle mit 22,6 kilo in den händen zu 20 wh dann respekt.....:/



welche stellst du die denn vor ??


edit: diese mache ich 

www.fitness-center.at/wissen/...ruecken_09.gif

----------


## Biker753

mhm ich meinte eher füßße fixiern und becken irgendwo auflegen und dann oberkörper beugen


wie lang machst du schon kraftraining?den die übung die du macht is nix für untrainierte.

----------


## 4x_racer

> mhm ich meinte eher füßße fixiern und becken irgendwo auflegen und dann oberkörper beugen
> 
> 
> wie lang machst du schon kraftraining?den die übung die du macht is nix für untrainierte.



trainieren tu i seit 6.1.07, angefangen hab i mit ca. 1,7 kg und dann nach und nach immer mehr und mehr gewicht drauf getahn. den trainingsplan hab ich aber ned um sehr viel geändert seit ich trainiere !

auser halt das ich jede übung um 1 wiederholung(20 mal) öffter mache als am anfang.


PS: ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen: i bin a kantn !!!! :Mr. Yellow: 


edit: ich glaub ich weiß schon welche übung du meinst, aber da braucht man so ein spezieles gerät dafür...

----------


## mankra

> @mankra: 
> dann kannst die komplette muskelausbelastung in jedem satz auch weg lassen.
> es gibt sehr eindrucksvolle statistiken, dass auch wenn ein satz vor der kompletten erschöpfung abgebrochen wird, hervorragende ergebnisse erzielt werden. (stich- und suchwort: sanftes krafttraining)


Es gibt auch genügend Studien, die genau das Gegenteil "Beweisen"....
Glaub keiner Studie, die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat.

Wenn dies wirklich effektiv wäre (Viele Wege führen nach Rom, die Kunst ist, für sich selbst ein effektives Training zu finden), wären die Spastiker, die ein paar halbwarme Sätze machen und dann an der Bar einen Proteinshake trinken genausolche Henker wie die Leute, die wirklich Trainieren.

Es geht auch nicht darum, Muskeln aus jedem Winkel herauszumodelieren, von BB ist sicher nicht die Rede, aber wenn schon, sollte man die Hauptmuskelgruppen trainieren, mit Grundübungen werden Sekundär fast alle kleineren Muskeln mittrainiert.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, statt 3 Tage hintereinander Liegestützen zu machen, aufgeteilt Bankdrücken, Klimmzüge, Schulterdrücken, Kreuzheben, wäre schon ein Anfang. Arme werden Sekundär mittrainert, ansonsten noch enge Klimmzüge und Liegestützen dazu.
Ist mit wenig Aufwand auch zuhause zu machen, aber als Anfänger erst recht ab ins Studio, die richtigen Bewegungen kann man kaum sich selbst beibringen.
Die echten Kraftkammern sind meist günstiger als "FitnessStudios", man lernt dort auch mehr. Und wenn trotzdem zu teuer, sollte zumindest am Anfang ein paar Monate, z.B. jetzt im Winter, investiert werden.
Noch etwas: Die Gefahr zum Hulk zu werden ist relativ gering. Die meisten können Froh sein, wenn man nach einigen Jahren Training in der Kleidung überhaupt erkennen kann, daß Trainiert wird.



> edit: diese mache ich 
> www.fitness-center.at/wissen/...ruecken_09.gif


Vorgebeugtes Rudern ist gut für den oberen Rücken, aber hilft nicht im unteren Rücken.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Vorgebeugtes Rudern ist gut für den oberen Rücken, aber hilft nicht im unteren Rücken.

  
und gibs übungen für den unteren rücken ohne maschine oder so ?
edit: schon was gefunden !  www.sebulba.de/training/uebun...e1086a322.html

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

@ 4cross_racer

die übungen find ich eigentlich ned schlecht, nur wirst mit 11,3 kilo im allgemeinen auf dauer wenig fortschritte machen. 

aber grad für unseren sport (4cross) sind die grundübungen wie kreuzheben und kniebeugen-variationen des um und auf. da wirst ohne langhantel und relativ schweren gewichten keine tollen ergebnisse haben. sowas findet man halt meistens nur im fitness studio. mit 15 hast eh noch bissl zeit aber ich würd in den nächsten jahren mal in eine fitness studio karte investieren und mir die übungen von einem professionellen trainer zeigen lassen. wie der mankra schon sagt, solche übungen sollte man nicht auf eigene faust lernen.

----------


## 4x_racer

> @ 4cross_racer
> 
> die übungen find ich eigentlich ned schlecht, nur wirst mit 11,3 kilo im allgemeinen auf dauer wenig fortschritte machen. 
> 
> aber grad für unseren sport (4cross) sind die grundübungen wie kreuzheben und kniebeugen-variationen des um und auf. da wirst ohne langhantel und relativ schweren gewichten keine tollen ergebnisse haben. sowas findet man halt meistens nur im fitness studio. mit 15 hast eh noch bissl zeit aber ich würd in den nächsten jahren mal in eine fitness studio karte investieren und mir die übungen von einem professionellen trainer zeigen lassen. wie der mankra schon sagt, solche übungen sollte man nicht auf eigene faust lernen.



naja an fitness studio hab ich auch schon mal gedacht aber zurzeit schauts eher schlecht damit aus!

nächstes jahr vl. ...


Trainierst du im Fitness-Studio ?

----------


## joseppe

> Es gibt auch genügend Studien, die genau das Gegenteil "Beweisen"....
> Glaub keiner Studie, die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat.
> 
> Vorgebeugtes Rudern ist gut für den oberen Rücken, aber hilft nicht im unteren Rücken.


@studie: wenn du mir eine zum nachlesen hättest, wäre ich ganz froh.
aus persönlichem interesse. nicht um hier eine riesen faktenwi***erei loszutreten.
meine kenntnisse beziehen sich auf untersuchungen der sportuni in köln und bayreuth. ich studiere selbst an einer uni und arbeite in der forschung. auch wenn wir schon hin und wieder ein ergebnis "anpassen", fälschen wir doch nie komplette studien. deshalb denke ich dass schon ein gewisses körnchen wahrheit drin steckt. 

@vorgebeugtes rudern.
zwar nicht explizit eine übung für den erector spinae (im unteren bereich des rückens), doch wird er effektiv (hängt vom gewicht ab) mittrainiert.
verhindert er doch zusammen mit der oberschenkelrückseite und dem großen gesäßmuskel, dass du nach vorne kippst.

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

> Trainierst du im Fitness-Studio ?


normal schon, letzten winter is aus zeitgründen nicht gangen und ich hab mich mit viel sprints und schnellkraftübungen ohne gewicht drübergeschummelt. hat mir interessanterweise auch nicht schlecht getan.  

obwohl ich scho so lang radlfahr tu ich mir immer noch schwer die richtige balance zwischen krafttraining und biken zu finden, is schliesslich auch a zeitfrage. ein gscheites krafttraining braucht erholungspausen in denen man dann auch ned wirklich gscheit biken kann. die ganze kraft bringt aber null wennst es ned aufs radl bringst. 

vor allem in deinem alter würd ich mich vorerst mehr aufs biken konzentrieren und regelmäßig ordentlich sprints mim radl trainieren. für ein hartes kraft programm is auch noch in 1-2 jahren zeit. sag ich mal so als nicht-sportwissenschaftler  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

> @studie: wenn du mir eine zum nachlesen hättest, wäre ich ganz froh.
> aus persönlichem interesse. nicht um hier eine riesen faktenwi***erei loszutreten.
> 
> @vorgebeugtes rudern.
> zwar nicht explizit eine übung für den erector spinae (im unteren bereich des rückens), doch wird er effektiv (hängt vom gewicht ab) mittrainiert.
> verhindert er doch zusammen mit der oberschenkelrückseite und dem großen gesäßmuskel, dass du nach vorne kippst.


Net wirklich, aber ich hab doch 8 Jahre intensiv Krafttraining betrieben, bevor ich zum Biken kam. Damals viele Bücher, Zeitschriften, etc. gelesen. Da wurden immer wieder Studien zitiert, die zeigten, daß die letzte WH die effektivste ist.
Funktionieren tut vieles, aber obs wirklich effizent ist, ist ne andere Frage. Das gleiche mit vorgebeugtem Rudern: Ich würde das Training des unteren Rücken nicht als Effektiv bezeichnen (solange korrekt gezogen und nicht hochgerissen wird), da nur eine statische Spannung herscht. Effektiv sind Hyperextensions fürn Anfänger und dann Kreuzheben.
Soviel ich aus der Praxis gelernt und gesehen hab, behaupte ich mal folgendes:
Egal was Studien, Kollegen, etc. als die Beste Übung, Programm, etc. zeigen wollen. Jeder muß für sich selbst herausfinden, welche Übungen effektiv in den Muskeln gehen, ohne die Gelenke zusehr zu belasten, welches Trainingsvolumen nötig ist,welche Ruhezeiten, welche Perioden. Allen gemeinsam ist, lieber weniger, dafür intensiver, bis zum Muskelversagen oder drüberhinaus mit genügend Regenerationszeit.
Ich hab noch nie (und in meiner Montagezeit war ich in vielen verschiedenen Studios trainieren) Leute gesehen, die lasch trainierten und trotzdem aufgebaut haben.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

muss euch beiden rechtgeben (mankra und josseppe) und würde sagen, die Antwort liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Man muss in seinen ersten jahren sicher nicht bis zum Muskelversagen trainieren, um erfolg zu haben. hab ich in meinen Anfangszeiten nicht gemacht und bin damit gut gefahren, was Masse und Kraft betrifft. je länger man trainiert und je mehr sich die Muskeln und das ZNS an das Training (trotz Traininsplanwechsel) gewöhnt hat, desto eher und mehr braucht man einen positiven Reiz um eine "anpassung" (sprich Kraft und Massezuwachs) zu erreichen. somit ist Training bis zum MV sicher für fortgeschrittenen sinnvoll.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@vorgebeugtes rudern.
zwar nicht explizit eine übung für den erector spinae (im unteren bereich des rückens).....QUOTE]


KLUGSCHEISS MODUS AN :der M. Erector Spinae geht bis hinauf in die Nackenregion....KLUGSCHEISS MODUS AUS

----------


## jackdaniels

> Funktionieren tut vieles, aber obs wirklich effizent ist, ist ne andere Frage. Das gleiche mit vorgebeugtem Rudern: Ich würde das Training des unteren Rücken nicht als Effektiv bezeichnen (solange korrekt gezogen und nicht hochgerissen wird), da nur eine statische Spannung herscht. Effektiv sind Hyperextensions fürn Anfänger und dann Kreuzheben.


Kreuzheben is übrigens auch a statische Übung für die Rückenstrecker und a dynamische für die Hüftstrecker

----------


## joseppe

> KLUGSCHEISS MODUS AN :der M. Erector Spinae geht bis hinauf in die Nackenregion....KLUGSCHEISS MODUS AUS

 hilf mir mal schnell auf die sprünge: ich weiß dass der erector spinae über die komplette wirbelsäule zieht. wird er dann auch in einzelne bereiche gegliedert?
wie bezeichnet man den teil in der nähe der lendenlordose? 
erector spinae pars .... ?

----------


## st´ip

da erector spinae besteht aus vielen muskeln den sogenannten autochtonen Rückenmuskeln.
WObei man da von tiefen und oberflächlichen Muskeln reden kann. Den du meinst ist der m. iliocostalis lumborum und evtl. der m. longissimus. alles in allem: da erector spinae is a saukomplizierter muskel ;-)

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> da erector spinae besteht aus vielen muskeln den sogenannten autochtonen Rückenmuskeln.
> WObei man da von tiefen und oberflächlichen Muskeln reden kann. Den du meinst ist der m. iliocostalis lumborum und evtl. der m. longissimus. alles in allem: da erector spinae is a saukomplizierter muskel ;-)



jo, man. da warst schneller, des wollt i schreiben. da Erector Spinae ist eben eine aus vielen kleinen Muskeln zusammengesetzer Muskel, aus geraden und schrägen Faserzügen bestehen, die dann die Dornfortsätze (gerade) verbinden usw. und sofort. rech kompliziert das ganze.

eine pars indem fall gibts also nicht, dafür einen Tractus medialis (tiefe anteile) und einen Tractus Lateralis (oberflächliche anteile). aber das ganze ist schon ziemliche Hirn***** und führt zu nix...

----------


## mankra

> muss euch beiden rechtgeben (mankra und josseppe) und würde sagen, die Antwort liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Man muss in seinen ersten jahren sicher nicht bis zum Muskelversagen trainieren, um erfolg zu haben.


Ok, mag sein, wird gleich sein wie beim Ausdauertraining, Untrainierte werden mit lockeren 1h Ausfahrten auch einen Trainingseffekt erziehlen.
Wie schon geschrieben, viele Wege führen nach Rom, es gibt keine "Die perfekte Trainingsmethode" für jeden, wie es Zeitschriften und manche Bücher weiß machen möchten. Ich war und bin immer auf der Suche nach einem Training, daß die optimalen Ergebnisse liefert. Bei mir sind es, 5-6 Sätze bis zum MV (Variert etwas je nach Muskelgruppe), 1x in der Woche den Körper durch, Muskelgruppen aufgeteilt, daß 1x Primär, 1x sekundär belastet wird.
Zu Beginn natürlich den Anfängerfehler #1 gemacht, viel zuviele Sätze, 10-12 pro Muskelgruppe, später dann viel experimentiert bis zum HIT Training mit 2-3 Hochintensiven Sätzen und bin dann zu meinen heutigen Programm gekommen. Hat damals ~ 4 Jahre gebraucht. Jetzt, wo ich nach ca. 7 Jahren Pause wieder begonnen hab mit Krafttraining (Priorität auf Kraftaufbau und Muskelerhalt beim Ausdauertraining), tu ich mir wesentlich einfacher.

----------


## Dobendan

Grundübungen: 

Kniebeugen

Bankdrücken/Dips

Langhantelrudern/Klimmzüge

Am Anfang wenig Gewicht und höhere Wiederholungszahlen. Und nicht tausend Sätze, sondern pro Muskelgruppe eine Übung mit 3 Sätzen.

Die Technik ist das Wichtigste. Am besten man lässt sich von jemandem, der da Erfahrung hat, einweisen. 

Das sollte wohl alles ausreichend abdecken. Und wenn es hier auch nicht um den Aufbau von Muskelmasse geht, aber wer diszipliniert 1 Jahr mit Grundübungen trainiert, dem wird man das Training schon ansehen.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Am Anfang wenig Gewicht und höhere Wiederholungszahlen. Und nicht tausend Sätze, sondern pro Muskelgruppe eine Übung mit 3 Sätzen.


Einige Sportwissenschaftler meinen das am Anfang es am besten wäre wenn man 1,5 Liter Wasserflaschen nimmt !

----------


## joseppe

wenn 1,5kg deinem kraftlevel genügen dann ist das auch nicht verkehrt.prinzipiell sollte man auch geringe gewichte nicht unterschätzen. verirr dich mal in eine gruppenstunde. die mädels haben ein paar übungen in petto bei denen auch den größten schränken mit 2kg hanteln die puste aus geht.

----------


## klamsi

Kann jemand a Buchempfehlung (oder auch Website, neben der oben genannten) abgeben zum Thema Krafttraining.
Mir gehts weniger um übungen die man zuhause machen kann sondern welche für die Kraftkammer.  :Wink: 

Vl. gibts a paar Tipps welche Übungen sich in welcher Kombination eignen für a ordentliches ganzkörpertraining. 3x/woche 1,5h/EH.
Ziel ist ned auszuschauen wie so mancher discopumper sondern die nötige kraft fürs DH und ev. Motocross fahren zu erhalten.  :Wink: 

thx

----------


## hhacks

Vorangestellt sei, dass ich kein Sportwissenschafter bin, und mein Wissen veraltet sein kann.

Grundsätzlich gilt:
-wenig Wiederholungen mit sehr hoher Last - Kraft
-mehr Wiederholungen mit weniger Last - Kraftausdauer

Ein guter Start ist:
- 3 Sätze à 8-15WH
- Gewicht so dass mans gerade noch schafft
- ausreichend Erholungszeit, wenn die Arme noch weh tun lieber am nächsten Tag oder andere Muskelgruppen trainieren
- regelmäßig trainieren gehen.

Viele Leute trainieren entweder mit zu viel oder mit zu wenig Gewicht, vielleicht einfach mal einen Tag in einen Trainer investieren, dann bedient man die Geräte auch richtig. (Hab ich aber a nie gmacht  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Danke schon mal, die basics sind eh schon ein bissi klar...

mir gehts wirklich eher drum welche übungen man am besten in einer EH kombiniert für a gutes ergebniss...da gibts ja auch so a regel von wegen großer muskel + kleine muskeln? Nur tu ich mir da noch a bissi schwer welche übungen sich da dann für was, wie eignen...noch dazu wo meine anatomiekentnisse ned überragend sind...

Bzgl. Kraftausdauer, Hypertrophie (wenns stimmt), Maximal kraft...machts sicher sinn alles zu trainieren, da is eher die frage in welcher kombi...bzw. wie ma des am besten abwechselt? zb. pro EH oder doch wöchentlich also 3-4WO Hypertrophie dann 3-4WO Kraftausdauer...

das wären so fragen die ich mir als totale anfänger was krafttraining betrifft stelle.s

----------


## mankra

> Kann jemand a Buchempfehlung (oder auch Website, neben der oben genannten) abgeben zum Thema Krafttraining.
> .....
> Ziel ist ned auszuschauen wie so mancher discopumper sondern die nötige kraft fürs DH und ev. Motocross fahren zu erhalten.


Keine Sorge, das passiert net so schnell.

www.workout.de




> Bzgl. Kraftausdauer, Hypertrophie (wenns stimmt), Maximal kraft...machts sicher sinn alles zu trainieren, da is eher die frage in welcher kombi...bzw. wie ma des am besten abwechselt? zb. pro EH oder doch wöchentlich also 3-4WO Hypertrophie dann 3-4WO Kraftausdauer...


Das sind keine Anfängerfragen. Über Periodisierung kannst Dir nach 1-2 Jahren, eher noch später Gedanken machen

----------


## Spezi-rl

einfach mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht trainieren  :Smile:  so mach ich das, ist dann aber mehr kraftausdauer, cardio. 
Es gibt tolle Videos mit 10min Workouts die dich richtig fertig machen  :Smile:

----------


## Kranker

Hi, 
ich war schon Kunstturner bevor ich mit Freeride angefangen habe und ich muss sagen es hat mir sehr geholfen. Beim Turnen lernt man seinen Körper sehr gut kennen und weiß dann auch wie er auf Situationen reagiert. Sprich man hat einfach sehr viel Körperkontrolle, weiß auf was man sich einlassen kann und was man lieber bleiben lassen sollte und nebenbei gibts noch eine menge Muckis gratis  :Wink: 

Für Dirt is es auch nicht schlecht, da man dann schon Backflips und solche Sachen vorher einmal gemacht hat und muss es nicht extra lernen.

----------


## dr arzgebirger

der großteil der pros verbringt in der off-season viel zeit mit renn-rad oder fährt auch mal cross-country- o. endurorennen mit (Ausdauer u. Kondition), geht zum motocrossen (man gewöhnt sich an hohe geschwindigkeiten u. lernt schnell wichtige(entscheidende) Entscheidungen zu treffen), machen krafttraining oder gehen ins fitness-studio , und natürlich fahren sie auch downhill.

ich empfehle dir (wie schon genannt) den ganzen körper hin und wieder zu trainieren, vor allem aber rücken, beine(logisch), brust und arme (u. evtl. nacken). Vielleicht auch hin und wieder mal ein bisschen Dehnen (v.a. Brust u. Beine)

Mit einer Glimmzugstange(billig zu kaufen) kann man brust, schulter(u. rücken), arme u. nacken gleichzeitig trainieren (also es lohnt)
Die beine kann man mit einer simplen übung effektiv trainieren: du lehnst dich mit dem rücken an die wand, die beine im 90°-winkel. so eine Minute verharren (nicht mit den händen auf den knien aufstützen).

man kann seine muskeln schneller auf vordermann bringen, wenn man nicht nur ein mal pro woche trainiert:
Wichtig ist, dass du dann vorher immer gut dehnst, um die muskeln, bänder u. sehnen aufzuwärmen (verhindert muskelkater u. man bleibt/wird beweglich/er ). 
Nun gehst du mit den klimmzügen folgendermaßen vor: am ersten tag einen klimmzug, genauso wie am zweiten tag. am dritten tag 2 klimmzüge, genauso am vierten tag. ab dem fünften tag dann tag für tag einen mehr, d.h. 5.tag - 3 klimmzüge , 6.tag - 4 kz , 7.tag - 5 kz (eine liste zu führen wäre sinnvoll). 
genauso mit den beinen: tag 1 u. 2 - 1min, tag 3 u. 4 - 1,5 min (oder 2 min --> kommt darauf an, wie gut deine Muskulatur am anfang ausgebildet ist). ab dem 5.tag dann wieder tag für tag um eine halbe minute steigern.
dieses verfahren ist wichtig, da sonst die gelenke schaden nehmen können, z.b. wenn man am ersten tag gleich 15 klimmzüge macht. denn muskeln u. gelenke müssen sich erst langsam an die belastungen gewöhnen, sonst ist man später so beweglich wie ein stock u. die gelenke schmerzen schon bei der kleinsten belastung. 

Vielleicht auch hin u. wieder mal ein bisschen cross-country fahren (ich weiß, es ist langweilig und die überwindung fällt schwer u. am 2.berg fragst du dich: "wieso mach ich das? ich muss das ja nicht!" da hilft nur durchbeißen...)

Timo pritzel macht zum beispiel Joga und macht gute erfahrungen damit (joga stärkt natürlich von anfang an den ganzen körper, gleicht fehlhaltungen aus u. man fühlt sich besser und fitter), ist aber sehr viel zeitaufwendiger.

ich hoffe, ich konnte zumindest ein bisschen helfen

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> der großteil der pros verbringt in der off-season viel zeit mit renn-rad oder fährt auch mal cross-country- o. endurorennen mit (Ausdauer u. Kondition), geht zum motocrossen (man gewöhnt sich an hohe geschwindigkeiten u. lernt schnell wichtige(entscheidende) Entscheidungen zu treffen), machen krafttraining oder gehen ins fitness-studio , und natürlich fahren sie auch downhill.
> 
> ich empfehle dir (wie schon genannt) den ganzen körper hin und wieder zu trainieren, vor allem aber rücken, beine(logisch), brust und arme (u. evtl. nacken). Vielleicht auch hin und wieder mal ein bisschen Dehnen (v.a. Brust u. Beine)
> 
> Mit einer Glimmzugstange(billig zu kaufen) kann man brust, schulter(u. rücken), arme u. nacken gleichzeitig trainieren (also es lohnt)
> Die beine kann man mit einer simplen übung effektiv trainieren: du lehnst dich mit dem rücken an die wand, die beine im 90°-winkel. so eine Minute verharren (nicht mit den händen auf den knien aufstützen).
> 
> man kann seine muskeln schneller auf vordermann bringen, wenn man nicht nur ein mal pro woche trainiert:
> Wichtig ist, dass du dann vorher immer gut dehnst, um die muskeln, bänder u. sehnen aufzuwärmen (verhindert muskelkater u. man bleibt/wird beweglich/er ). 
> ...



oh Mann. soviel Halbwissen auf einmal....Nicht jeder sollte sich dazu berufen fühlen, jemandem anderes Trainingstips zu geben, sorry aber ist so ...

----------


## georg

@dr arzgebirger: Mit Glimmzügen wird niemand weit kommen, außer er/sie möchte eine Raucherlunge. Dein Post ist sicherlich gut gemeint, aber so viele Rechtschreib-/Grammatik-/Tippfehler, dass ein verständnisvolles Lesen schwer möglich ist, ist schon eine ziemliche Anstrengung für die Leser.
Bitte gewöhne dir an, deinen Post zumindest einmal durchzulesen und zu korrigieren. Danke.

----------


## stephan-

Mit Glimmzügen die Brust trainieren - seems legit!

----------


## mankra

He, he, lustiger Verschreiber.

Trotzdem: Mit Klimmzügen wird die Brust schon mittrainiert. Gibt genügend Leute, welche die Ellbogen dabei nicht nach hintenziehen und sich sogar etwas nach vorne neigen. Ist natürlich nicht der Sinn von Klimmzügen, aber indirekt wird die Brust schon mittrainiert.
Rest klingt, wie viel von div. Zeitschriften zusammengelesenes, wirr zusammengestückelt. Isometrische Übungen gemischt mit klassichen Grundübungen......

----------


## Sorbas

Najo....

Sicher wirds mittrainiert aber für effektives  Brusttraining macht man klassische Push-Übungen (Brustpresse, Butterfly,  Bankdrücken, KH-Flieger, Liegestütze,Cable Cross, etc.). Klimmzüge sind  eine Pull-Übung, hauptsächlich für den großen Rückenmuskel und auch  Schulter, Kapuzenmuskel bzw. Bizeps (je nach Handstellung).




> Nun gehst du mit den klimmzügen folgendermaßen vor: am ersten tag einen  klimmzug, genauso wie am zweiten tag. am dritten tag 2 klimmzüge,  genauso am vierten tag. ab dem fünften tag dann tag für tag einen mehr,  d.h. 5.tag - 3 klimmzüge , 6.tag - 4 kz , 7.tag - 5 kz (eine liste zu  führen wäre sinnvoll). 
> genauso mit den beinen: tag 1 u. 2 - 1min, tag 3 u. 4 - 1,5 min (oder 2  min --> kommt darauf an, wie gut deine Muskulatur am anfang  ausgebildet ist). ab dem 5.tag dann wieder tag für tag um eine halbe  minute steigern.


Sei mir net bös, aber das ist ein  Schwachsinn ! Mit deinem "Plan" gibst du dem betroffenen Muskel keine  Zeit sich zu Erholen (und nur dann tritt Muskelwachstum ein) - mittelfristig erreichst du damit nur eine Dauerentzündung des Muskels...das ist  der Fehler den die meisten Anfänger machen...

Außerdem hat das  nichts mit Ganzkörpertraining zu tun - dazu brauchst schon noch ein paar  mehr Übungen...prinzipiell ist ein Ganzkörpertraining (d.h. alle  gewünschten Muskelgruppen in einer Trainingseinheit) zum Beginnen keine  schlechte Sache, da ein derartiger Trainingsplan am einfachsten zu  erstellen ist - allerdings min 1 Tag (besser noch 2 Tage) Pause  dazwischen zu Regeneration. Sobald man einen geregelten Ablauf hat würde  ich dann bald zu einem Split-Training wechseln => am besten einen  2er Split zu Beginn. Da gibts versch. Ansätze (Push-Pull /  Oberköper-Unterkörper, etc..) oder halt ein 3er Split. Aber da sollte  man sich wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigen und einen guten  Trainingsplan haben. 

Ausgehend davon dass man die 6 großen  Muskelgruppen (Brust, Schulter, Trizeps, Beine, Rücken, Bizeps) in 1  Trainingswoche abdecken möchte könnte man z.B. einen 2er Split nach dem  Push-Pull Prinzip machen (sowas mache ich in der Sommer/DH-Saison)

TE1 (Push):
- Brust
- Schulter
- Trizeps

TE2 (Pull):
- Beine
- Rücken
- Bizeps

2-3  Übungen pro Gruppe, mit je 3 Sätzen (10-12WH.) und ein Aufwärmsatz mit  50% des Gewichts. man könnte aus dem auch gleich einen 3er Split machen  und die Beine an einem eigenen Tag trainieren (Oberschenkel,  Unterschenkel), oder wenn du es mit dem Push/Pull ganz genau nimmst kann auch den vorderen Oberschenkel am Push Tag machen, und den hinteren OS am Pull Tag - ich nehms bei den Beinen allerdings nicht so genau. Bauch kannst sowieso immer mitmachen.

Wichtig ist  auch immer mit den großen Muskeln anfangen. Es nützt nix wenn du z.B.  am Push Tag deinen Trizeps mit 3 harten Übungen (9 Sätzen) f**kst und  dann deine Brust nicht mehr effektiv trainieren kannst, weil du weniger  Gewicht nehmen musst.

einen geeigneten Trainingsplan muss eh jeder selber finden, aber ein paar Grundregeln sollte man doch einhalten...

...just my 2 cents...

----------


## mankra

Gut geschrieben, Richtung stimmt.
Nur wegen Split Training würd ichs bißerl anders sagen: GK kann recht lange bis immer beibehalten werden. Wenns "nur" als Zusatztraining fürs Radlfahren ist, würd ich sogar sagen, spricht nix dagen, bei einem GK zu bleiben. Split Training ist eigentlich erst nötig, wenn man einzelne Muskeln gezielter ausformen möchte.
Ich trainiere aber auch nach nen Split, aus Gewohnheit und weil es mehr Abwechslung bietet, bin aber am überlegen, übern Winter ein paar Monate GK einzubauen. Mal schauen.

----------


## Sorbas

Ja natürlich, der Trainingsplan ist immer abhängig davon, wieviel Zeit du ins Training investieren willst/kannst. Wenn du nur 1x die Woche (oder noch weniger) nebenbei was machen willst, bist mit GK Training sicher am besten dran - vor allem weil man da nicht so viel falsch machen kann wie beim Split...außer du machst dieses verrückte Klimmzug Workout  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ich mache im Sommer einen 2er Split (Montag und Mittwoch, und am FR bin ich meistens im Bikepark), weil ich damit in 2 Einheiten alles abgedeckt habe und jede Muskelgruppe trotzdem intensiver trainieren kann als mit GK (da geht halt meistens nur 2 Übungen pro Muskelgruppe, sonst bist schnell bei +30 Sätzen, und bei länger als 1h Krafttraining nimmt die Leistung dann schon ziemlich ab). Wenn die Saison Ende Okt. vorbei ist und ich mehr Zeit habe (vor allem wenn es draussen eh schirch ist) steige ich dann auf 3er Split um. Gibt auch glz. wieder einen neuen Trainingsreiz für die Muckis, und im Jänner dann noch 4 Wochen Maximalkrafttraining...

...aber das ist alles schon eher für ambitionierte Hantelschwinger gedacht...für "Nebenbei" ist ein klassisches GK Training sicher am besten um sich fit zu halten und die Chance auf einen gscheiten Muskelkater ist geringer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mankra

Ne, ich meinte schon 3x in der Woche, z.b. den Klassiker Mo+Mi+Fr jeweils ein GK Training.
Nur 1x in der Woche ein GK Training ist zuwenig, das ist ungefähr das gleiche, wenn jemand neben Burger+Pommes+ Bier am Tag einen Apfel ist, damit er sich gesund ernährt.......

----------


## A.N.D.I.

Also ich empfehle in jedem Fall, die Grundübungen nicht zu vernachlässigen: Bankdrücken, Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben. All diese Übungen kann man stark variieren um immer wieder neue Anreize für den Muskel zu schaffen. Der Vorteil an diesen Übungen ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Körper als "ganzes" funktionieren muss und es werden nicht isoliert bestimmte Muskelgruppen bearbeitet. Um das Ganze abzurunden kann man Übungen wie Klimmzüge, Bizeps-/Trizepsübungen und vor allem Übungen für die Muskulatur des Schultergürtels mit einbauen (das senkt das Risiko für z.B. Luxationen). Über Wiederholungszahlen braucht man sich anfangs nicht allzu sehr Gedanken machen, das wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach mal die korrekte Durchführung der Übungen zu automatisieren. Seinen eigenen Körper kennenlernen, wissen wie er auf welche Übungen reagiert und wie man ihn am besten fordern kann, DAS ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil für Anfänger/Trainingsneulinge.


Man sollte sich nicht scheuen, Trainingskollegen und/oder Trainer um Rat und Hilfe zu fragen, nichts ist "schlimmer" als aus falscher Scham Übungen falsch einzulernen oder sich sogar zu verletzen. Was auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist, mit dem Gewicht nicht übertreiben und auf den Körper hören, er gibt meistens deutliche Signale, wenns zu schwer wird.

Ob GK Training, 2er oder 3er Split muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, vor allem ist es ziemlich zeitaufwändig, wenn man sich dem ganzen Thema intensiv widmet und es wird wie bei mir, dass man nicht als Ausgleich zum Biken ins Studio geht, sondern als Ausgleich zum Studio ab und zu mal am Radl sitzt  :Smile:

----------


## aemkei77

Ich mach seit fast 2 Jahren nur mehr Grundübungen:
(wenns hoch kommt) 2x die Woche Standing Military Press, Bankdrücken, Hang Clean, Kreuzheben oder Kniebeuge. 
Wenn ich mal leiden will, dann den Bear Complex

Gibt mehr Power als komplexe Trainingspläne mit vielen Isos. Muskelmasse kann ich halten

Im Frühjahr wird das Fitnessstudio gekündigt, dann kommt eine (1!) Kettlebell ins Haus

----------


## A.N.D.I.

@ aemkei77: das hört sich verdächtig nach CrossFit lastigem Training an  :Smile:  Bear Complex ist aber echt nur was für Könner, hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie versucht! Auch mit Kettlebells hab ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung... Klingt, als wüsstest du, was du tust!

----------


## aemkei77

eher weniger Crossfit als die selben Übungen aber auf Kraft.
Den Bären, ja den hab ich aus der Corssfit-Zeit mitgenommen, der ist echt heftig, vorallem für die Pumpe

Die Kettlebells sind cool, am Anfang denkt man sich, was soll das, aber man trainiert super die gesamte Kernmuskulatur mit

----------


## baui7000

> ... wenn man sich dem ganzen Thema intensiv widmet und es wird wie bei mir, dass man nicht als Ausgleich zum Biken ins Studio geht, sondern als Ausgleich zum Studio ab und zu mal am Radl sitzt


WORD! Da hab ich dann ja einen "Leidensgenossen" gefunden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hhacks

Mach seit ca. 2 Jahren nix mehr für den Oberkörper und jetzt will i wieder Anfangen. Nicht zuletzt weils mir die Physiotherapeutin empfohlen hat. Hab bis dato mit freien Gewichten Brust, Arme etc. Trainiert und dabei verschiedene Übungen variiert. Allerdings immer so das ich einen Satz Bankdrücken gmacht hab und dann eine leichte übung für eine andere Muskelgruppe dazwischen. Das war dann auch amal so ala Schwangerschaftsgymnastik oder bauchbeinepo Lesart. Hat mir getaugt weil i net ummastehn mag zwischen den Wiederholungssätzen und i so die Minute Pause überbrückt hab. Aja, i trainier gern allein.
Ausserdem bleibt so der Körper schön auf Touren und ma kommt ins Schwitzen.
So gesehn klingt Crossfit interessant. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und kann sagen obs mehr Armkraftausdauer beim biken bringt?

----------


## aemkei77

Beine, Rücken und Schulterbreich: Crossfit Bear Complex
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WOP9J7QPwI
ist allerdings mörderisch

Wenn du Unterarmkraft brauchst, dann Kettlebell
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbXll...eature=related

Dazu hab ich die Bonecrusher 200 für die Griffkraft, 
brennende Unterarme sind nur mehr selten ein Problem

----------


## laubry

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe mir eine sportliche Betätigung durch den Winter gesucht und erfreulicherweise auch gefunden.

Mein Geheimtipp: TRX

www.trxtraining.com/

Beim TRX wird lediglich mit Gurten und dem Eigengewicht gearbeitet. Leute ich bin ehrlich gesagt völlig begeistert und war völlig überrumpelt, wie anstrengend dieses Training ist. Ich laufe zum Einwärmen locker 20-30 min durch ohne überhaupt den Mund aufzumachen, aber sobald ich mit den TRX Übungen beginne komme ich an meine Konditionellen Grenzen.

Der grosse Vorteil (denke ich) ist, dass man permanent und bei jeder Übung die Körperspannung komplett aufrecht erhalten muss.

Schauts euch mal an!

Gruss

Luc

----------


## Rigolator

Ja Krafttraining ist toll für den Winter... nur habe ich bisher meine aufgebauten Muskeln dann immer im Sommer wider verloren. Nehmt ihr dazu auch Supplemente? So Kreatin und son Zeug?Habe dieses Jahr ohne Geräte trainiert. Und hatte etwa die selben Resultate wie im Studio, also könnt ihr euch das Geld sparen.

----------


## mankra

Pauschalaussagen sind meist ein Blödsinn, wie auch hier nur eine dumme Veralgemeinerung.
Das mag Deine Beobachtung sein, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Andere Personen sprechen ev. anders auf die Trainingsreize an, andere Personen können sich mit Hanteln, Seilzügen und Geräten besser auf die Ausführung konzentrieren, usw.
Generell gilt:
BWE (BodyWeightExcerices) sind gut geeignet für Kraftausdauer und ausgeglichenen, aber langsameren Muskelaufbau, schulen auch das Bewegungsgefühl.
Klassisches KT an Gewichten trainiert effektiver die einzelnen Muskeln, da größere Muskelauswahl von komplexen Grundübungen bis Iso´s, die Gewichtsbelastung sich feiner dosieren läßt und man sich besser auf die Übung/Muskelbelastung konzentrieren kann.

Sups: Auch hier generelle Faustformel: Je besser die grundsätzliche Ernährung, desto weniger sind Sups nötig.
Wenns im Sommer weniger Kraft und mehr Cardio trainierst, ev. noch mit kcal Defizit, wirst immer wieder die Masse abbauen, egal ob mit oder ohne Sups.

----------


## MacMadisson

Was ich gerne trainieren: Gleichgewicht

Wie? Gleichgewichtsboard, kann man sich selber bauen oder auch bestellen

Der Vorteil: Du kannst es immer mal machen wenn du Lust drauf hast und in solchen Situationen wie 

Beim TV Schauen - Statt sitzen einfach mal ein bisschen balancierenWenn dir langweilig ist (bei Regen usw)Beim Telefonieren (wenn es mit der Freundin ist, wird daraus ein Stundenworkout... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Ich hingegen bin der Meinung das Fitnessstudio als Winterüberbrückung sehr wohl was bringt. Rücken, Kondition und vieles weitere lassen sich da fast schon auf deinen Sommerstandards halten  :EEK!: 

Gruß,

MM

----------


## da bigkahuna

> Ich mach seit fast 2 Jahren nur mehr Grundübungen:
> (wenns hoch kommt) 2x die Woche Standing Military Press, Bankdrücken, Hang Clean, Kreuzheben oder Kniebeuge. 
> Wenn ich mal leiden will, dann den Bear Complex
> 
> Gibt mehr Power als komplexe Trainingspläne mit vielen Isos. Muskelmasse kann ich halten
> 
> Im Frühjahr wird das Fitnessstudio gekündigt, dann kommt eine (1!) Kettlebell ins Haus


Hi
Ich hab die Kettlebells zwar wahrgenommen, aber mich bisher nicht damit beschäftigt.
Das schaut mir nach effektivem Zusatztraining ohne großen Zeit- und Platzaufwand aus.
Ich trainier auch krafterhaltend neben dem biken, hab aber schon durch etliche Jahre im Gym eine gute Basis geschaffen. Jetzt bin ich schon einige Jahre nicht mehr motiviert auf Massezuwachs zu trainieren,.
Naja wie viele ab 40 halt... :Wink: 
Ich weiß, daß das schwierig zu beantworten ist, aber welches Gewicht soll so ein KB sinnvollerweise für mich haben? (Ich 175, 75kg, drück an guten Tagen schon 100 kg auf der Bank, mach das aber schon länger nicht mehr, lieber 80 dafür 10x). 
Danke für die Info
mfg
Gernot

----------


## laubry

> Ich weiß, daß das schwierig zu beantworten ist, aber welches Gewicht soll so ein KB sinnvollerweise für mich haben? (Ich 175, 75kg, drück an guten Tagen schon 100 kg auf der Bank, mach das aber schon länger nicht mehr, lieber 80 dafür 10x). 
> Danke für die Info
> mfg
> Gernot


Kommt darauf an, wenn du, wie du schreibst, nicht mehr auf Massezuwachs trainieren willst, empfehle ich dir 20kg. Damit sollten für dich sicher 20-30 Wiederholungen drin liegen. Kommt halt auf die Übung an.

----------


## aemkei77

> Ich weiß, daß das schwierig zu beantworten ist, aber welches Gewicht soll so ein KB sinnvollerweise für mich haben?


wenn du auf höhere Wiederholung gehst dann 16 kg, wie laubry schon empfohlen hat 20 kg wenn so 20-30 WH dein Ziel sind, 24 kg ist dann schon ordentlich.

Ich hab mich für eine 16er entschieden und mach dann 50 WH pro Seite (mit Handwechseln). Ist kein Krafttraining mehr, reicht aber um Fit zu bleiben und bringt für Beine und Rücken mehr. Ebenso für die Pumpe (da kommt man ganz schön ins schnaufen)

----------


## da bigkahuna

Dann eher 16 kg, Danke!
Ich hab mir das als Zusatztraining gedacht. Geh 1x/Wo ins Gym und mach die großen Muskeln Krafterhaltend.
ZuHause hab ich eine Reckstange, ein paar Kurzhanteln und ein "Wackelbrett" für zwischendurch. Ich such immer nach Trainingsmethoden, die man kurzzeitig zwischenschieben kann, weil mit Job und Fam. muß man viele Kompromisse machen. (In den Keller zu meinen bikes muß ich ja auch noch ... :Mr. Red: )
Das Video weiter oben hat mir gut gefallen. Ich stell mir vor, dass das Schwingen des KB um den Körper- wie der Typ das macht- eine gute Rumpfstabilität (V.a. auch schräge Bauchmuskeln) bringt.
Außerdem erhoff ich mir davon andere Reize für die Mukis, weil ich im Gym und zu Hause halt wenig variiere...
mfg
Gernot

----------


## Holger0

Hi,

an bei mal mein Trainingsplan! Der funktioniert für mich soweit ganz gut!

2-3 mal die Woche:

4-7km Joggen (am Anfang ist es egal wie lang man braucht! Man wird sowieso schneller mit der Zeit. Hauptsache durchlaufen)

Für den "core"  Bauchmuskelübungen, das bringt Stabilität. Ich bevorzuge Knees to elbows oder auch hängendes Beinheben.
Im moment versuche ich 20 Wiederholungen zu machen. Aber da ich zwischen drin immer wieder absetzen muss bleibt ich erstmal bei 20 bis ich die auf 2 Sätze verteilt machen kann.

Klimmzüge mit engem Griff: ebenfalls 20 Stück insgesamt! Da hab ich ich quasi Bizeps/hintere Schulter/ Trapez und Latisimus 

Liegestütze insgesamt 50 Stück 10 Normale 10 Mountainclimber 10 auf den Fäusten 10 jeweils eine Hand erhöht eine an der Kurzhantel
Damit hab ich Brust, Schulter und Bauch! Und die Stabilität des Handgelenks wird auch trainiert durch auf der Faust und mit Kurzhantel

Für die Finger hab ich so ne Handpresse da mach ich jeden abend pro Hand 3x30 Wiederholungen

Wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt...her damit  :Smile: 


PS Dehnen hab ich vergessen...

----------


## FreeriderVin

Doch, scheint gut zu sein, wird fast alles trainiert...
Mein Trainingsplan:
5x 10sek. "Schiffschaukel" (Bauch und Nacken)
5x 10sek. "Nase zur Decke" (Bauch und Nacken)
5x 8sek. links mitte rechts jeweils Kopf heben/ in die Isomatte drücken (Nacken, hab ziemlich oft Nackenschmerzen, deswegen so viel Nackentraining)
3-5x8 Liegestütze (mal normale, mal mit gekreuzten Beinen)
Das Video "8 Minuten Bauchmuskeltraining"
Das Video "8 Minuten Brustmuskeltraining"
Diverse Kurzhantelübungen
Und 1 mal in der Woche 1/2 Stunde Physiotherapeut 
Wirkt Wunder  :Wink: 
Greetz
Vin

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mein Plan: Radlfahren bis mi anzipft und dann vorn Fernseher/PS hauen.
Die Taktik haut gut hin. Kann jetzt immerhin schon in Maribor eine komplette Abfahrt durchfahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

----------


## huidiwui

hat es schon mal jemand mit sling training probiert???

ich habs die woche angefangen und muß sagen das es rockt!

standard:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXhbAt4JVgI

advanced  :Smile: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIjHlUsF7LY
www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH9tDMTRfIM

----------


## willi

Sieht interressant aus. Vorrallem auch gut für die Koordination, Gleichgewicht.

----------


## huidiwui

yep und wennst ganz gut bist kaufst da zwei, ein paar für hände eines für die füße  :Smile: 
brauchst eigentlich nur einen guten platz zum aufhängen...

----------


## willi

Aber 200-240€ für a Gummibandl (TRX) is a Ansage! Dann schon die günstige Alternative.

----------


## huidiwui

@ willi: war das jetzt auf den sling trainer bezogen? 
der kostet 79,90, ich habs sogar um 59,90 bekommen. also keine 240 euro...

----------


## willi

Ja,das meine ich mit günstigen Alternativen. Keine Ahnung ob die Firma TRX die ersten waren, aber die kosten so viel.
http://www.sport-tiedje.at/de/TRX-Sling-Trainer-Schlingentraining-301742167

----------


## huidiwui

das funkltioniert mit dem vom intersport eybl auch super. wie beschrieben 59,90 euro. ohne dvd  :Wink: 

ach ja, und das sind keine gummibänder sondern starre aber längenveränderbare gurte.

----------


## willi

> ach ja, und das sind keine gummibänder sondern starre aber längenveränderbare gurte.


war auch nicht ernst gemeint  :Wink:

----------


## gorgonzola

am günstigsten ist es, mit zwei lockon-Griffen und Spanngurten fürs Auto. Kosten sind dann um die 10€ wenn man Griffe daheim hat. da haut auch die längenverstellung gut hin.

----------


## willi

So, hab mir jetzt auch so einen Slingtrainer gekauft. Muss sagen: echt super das Training. Cornetto wird man damit zwar keines, aber wenn man zu faul ist, um in ein Studio zu gehen( so wie ich  :Stick Out Tongue:  ), eine gute Alternative.

Durch die vielen verschiedenen Übungen, kann man viele Muskelpartien trainieren. Und wenn man steiler drinnen hängt ziehts ganz schön rein.

Ein Problem war das Aufhängen: Türen gehen bei mir nicht, weil diese in die Richtung aufgehen, wo ich platz zum training habe.

Einen Hacken bohren, leider auch nicht. Altbau  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Ich muss schon Klebeanker benutzen, das man a Kastel aufhängen kann. 

Hab mir jetzt mit Holz und Zwingen was getrixt.

Man muss aber vorher bedenken, das man eine bestimmte Montagehöhe braucht. Optimal ist 2.10-2.70m. Wobei ich mit ca. 1.70 schon 2.20m als minimum sehe. Vorallem wenn man Übungen mit den Händen über den Kopf macht( z.B Trizeps).

Beim kauf sollte man drauf Achten, das die Montage für Tür und Schlaufe( Karabiner) vorhanden sind und das die Griffe gut in der Hand liegen. Griffe aus Plastik sind unangenehm(am besten finde ich Mossgummi überzug) und der DM sollte auch passen.

----------


## Eeugo

Krafttraining ist vielleicht ganz gut, sonst sieht man nachher so aus:

----------


## mankra

Ich kenn einen Rennradler im gehobenen Amateur Bereich (Top 10 bei Ö Masters Rennen), der ist noch schlimmer:
Ärmel sicher unter 30cm, dafür Oberschenkel kaum dünner als die Tailie.

----------


## Eeugo

Haha  :Big Grin:  Das nächste mal sagste ihm: "Geh mal lieber ordentlich trainieren Junge"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr. User

hab zwar nicht alles durchgelesen was ihr geschrieben habt, aber ich will euch meine erfahrungen mal schildern:

ich betreibe den sport nun seit fast 2jahren, war davor meist am MTB normal unterwegs. durch nen freund auf die hometrails gekommen!
als ich 1woche in leogang war (damals mein erster bikepark besuch) merkte ich jedoch schnell, dass mir die puste schnell mal ausging in den armen/rücken...

danach beschäftigte ich mich etwas mehr mit kraftsport/ernährung, zuerst mal zuhause mit net sz-stange und 2x kurzhanteln trainiert...
da wurde jedoch schnell das limit des machbaren erreicht (keine hantelbank, kniebeugen ohne rack etc)

im fitnessstudio trainiere ich jez 4x woche, jeweils 45-60min intensives krafttraining...

1TE: brust
2TE: bizeps & trizeps
3TE: beine & schulter
4TE: Rücken

auch mach ich 2-3x woche seit 4jahren karate, was mir vorallem viel beim gleichgewicht und auch etwas in der kondi geholfen hat!
ausdauer wird je nach verfassung auch noch ca 2x eingelegt!

wenn ich nun in bikeparks unterwegs bin, merk ich deutlich dass ich viel mehr und vor allem länger aushalte als früher wo ich nicht trainieren ging... kann evtl auch sein dass man sich daran gewöhnt, ich weiß, es wirkt!

----------


## MadMag

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir nun mal die Zeit genommen und den Thread von Seite 1 bis hierher durchgelesen, leider hat dies mehr für Verwirrung gesorgt anstatt zur "Weisheit zu gelangen" :Confused: 
Man sieht, es gibt unzählige Ansätze und Philsophien zum Training.

Ich gehe nun seit fast einem Jahr 3x die Woche regelmäßig ins Fitness Studio, um eben meine Muskulatur für Enduro/Downhill zuerst aufzubauen und nun fit zu halten. Und es hat sich gelohnt, prinzipiell meine gesamte Oberkörpermuskulatur und auch die Beine kommen mit der Belastung besser zurecht und ein ganzer Tag im Bikepark lässt sich ohne Probleme aushalten. Ansonsten bin ich eben auch viel am Enduro fahren ...

Doch ich möchte die Trainiererei im Fitness Studio wieder lassen, weil ich erstens mir das Geld Monat für Monat sparen möchte und zweitens meinen inneren Schweinehund zu einem dressierten Pudel erzogen habe, sodass es sicher nicht an der Motivation mangelt, Übungen regelmäßig zuhause zu machen, da ich weiß, es kommt mir in der Saison zugute  :Big Grin: 

Also bin ich wieder bei der Frage angelangt, was man denn am effektivsten mit dem Eigengewicht (~ 95 kg) machen könnte?
´
Ich muss gleich sagen, ich bin kein Fitness-Profi, was die Bezeichnung der einzelnen Muskeln, der Effektivität der Übungen etc. betrifft  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Meine "Überlegung" für zuhause, von den Übungen aus dem Fitness Studio "abgeleitet":

- Kniebeugen und in der Hocke mit dem Rücken zur Wand -> Oberschenkel?
- mit den Zehenspitzen auf einer Treppe stehen, Kurzhanteln in den Händen und mit den Füßen auf- und abwippen -> Waden?
- Liegestütze -> Brust und Oberarme?
- Kurzhanteln in den Händen und die Schultern nach oben ziehen -> Nacken?
- auf einem Stuhl sitzend, Kurzhanteln in den Händen und Hanteln abwechselnd durch Armbeuge von unten nach oben ziehen -> Bizeps?
- mit Rücken zur Sitzfläche des Stuhls, Handflächen auf der Sitzfläche abstützen und durch die Armbeuge auf und ab bewegen -> Trizeps?
- Situps gerade und seitlich -> Bauchmuskulatur?
- Klimmzüge -> oberer Rücken, Schulter?
- flach auf die z.B.: Sitzbank in der Küche legen, Fersen unter dem Esstisch einklemmen, Oberkörper frei schwebend, Oberkörper auf und ab bewegen -> Lenden?
- Handklemmen -> Finger und Unterarme

Bankdrücken habe ich im Fitness Studio auch als Übung, fällt aber aus Platzgründen zuhause aus ...

----------


## majo

Liegestütze in allen Varianten und Ausführungen
Sit ups, Crunches, diverse statische Übungen für den Bauch
Klimmzüge
Klettern ist auch ein enormes Krafttraining vor allemn auch für die Unterarme.
Seilspringen zum Aufwärmen

Mit den Übungen halt ich mich immer fit. War auch lange Zeit im Fitness Studio habs dann aber wieder sein lassen weils mir langweilig wurde. Du wirst mit diesen Übungen zwar wieder ein bisschen an Muskelmasse verlieren jedoch Kondition und Kraft gewinnen. Mit Liegestütz und Klimmzüge trainierst du schon den ganzen Oberkörper.

Für die Beinmuskulatur geh ich Biken. Ein ordentliches Intervalltraining baut auch Muskeln auf und fördert die Kondition.

----------


## Stefan78

Hallo zusammen!

ich hab zwar erst vor gut einem Jahr richtig mit Downhill begonnen, allerdings schon seit Kindertagen an mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs gewesen bei verschiedenen Bergrennen. Ich dachte mir, ich beginne hier im Forum gleich mal mit ein paar Tipps:-). Also ganz wichtig ist natürlich Bauch und Rücken, Schultern und Nacken. Daher kann ich nur empfehlen: für Bauch 8 minutes Workout (www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAbP7LHT9Q), dann Liegestütze und Klimmzüge. Für das Fitti kann ich nur TRX, Cross Training, BodyPump und Step empfehlen (klingt lustig ist aber gut;-))

----------

